
Ask HN: Landing page best practices and ideas? - backslash_16
In the same vein as the go-to web stack today, how are people creating landing pages?<p>To start the discussion - I&#x27;ve done a lot of Python and .Net development so my plan is to create a server rendered page with either .Net Core or Flask and roll my own contact form and email collection function.<p>I see there are a lot of landing page templates, another idea is to check the licensing on them and see if I can stuff them into a jinja2 page and add the functionality I need for submitting a form securely (all I need is email and a few other things).
======
tixocloud
The main function of a landing page is customer acquisition and gathering
information. The basic premise is you’re not 100% sure how to attract your
customers at any given point in time so your landing page needs to be very
flexible.

Templates are the way to go but even more importantly is the speed at which
you can make changes to these templates and to adapt to the context of the
customer.

The main focus should be on gathering intelligence so the best stack would be
one that you spend the most amount of time to gather as much intelligence as
you can and no more. Go with what you’re familiar with and leverage frameworks
as much as possible. Your time is precious so avoid mucking about with
new/untested tech if you don’t have to.

FWIW, we rolled our own contact and email function based on Django but only to
send the data into multiple systems. At one point, we began with Mailchimp and
still do for a few forms.

~~~
backslash_16
Thanks, it sounds like I should definitely use Flask (or maybe Django) vs one
of the many SaaS providers of landing pages.

I don't want to get locked into some service or platform that I can't change
easily/quickly and I want to make sure it loads as quickly as possible.

~~~
tixocloud
Yes, with a 3rd party service, you will likely take a hit on load speed but a
lot of the Saas providers are still quite flexible and simple to use.

